# Minnesota FTA



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

What's up???

JS


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

qual results


1. #3 Croix/Jeff Wicklund
2. #32 Kanga/ Lynn Troy
3. #16 Sugar / Rick Stawski
4. # 27 Bodey /Todd Caswell

RJ #13 Spanky/ Perry Puncochar
J # 9 Ceilidh/ Lynn Troy
#20 Harley/Lynn Troy
#25 Laska/ Jackie Anderson

Congrats to all, it was a nice trial with well placed birds on the marks and challenging blinds......


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Way to go Jeff !!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

35 back in the Open. Sorry, no numbers.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> 35 back in the Open. Sorry, no numbers.


Do we have any numbers yet? Also would like to hear about how the Derby is going.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any other results except that Ammo won the derby today. Congrats to Bill, Micki & Ammo!


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

derby results

1st ammo bill petrovish
2nd harley rick stawski
3rd bailey wayne skochenski
4th traveler ray voigt
rj fred bruce peterson
jm ghost voigt
jm allie frisbie


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news on the Open? Callbacks? or results..


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Way to go Bill, Micki and Ammo !!! I think after having watched her run, having run against her several times, and having spent time with Bill and Micki its time for all of us to say "thank you". Our sport is tough. The demands on dogs and owners are incredible, to have the -stick to it- attitude the three of you have had against all of the negativity, second guessing, and grueling journey has been amazing to watch. 

As a sport there are few things left that have been left undone and you have done some amazing things. The game has become harder and harder and being able to break a 100 points, attain 13 wins, and keep a really special dog together for this whole journey is a testament to your training methods, quality of dog, and commitment to excellence. Being willing to do things different requires strength of charachter, everyone seems to have an opinion but yet you did it and better yet, you did it your way. I am happy to call you my new friends and I am personally going to enjoy watching you right to the end because most likely we as a sport wont have a chance to see it again.... ever. Hug that little dog because she is special. 

Lastly, Bill and Micki, when the last derby is run, hug each other, because you have endured an amazing journey and did so together. Finish strong and travel safe. Lets meet one more time? I will run mine and hope to win, you will run yours and will probably win but above all when its over we will laugh and enjoy the day watching great dogs do great things.

Jeff


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

tucquantillman said:


> Way to go Bill, Micki and Ammo !!! I think after having watched her run, having run against her several times, and having spent time with Bill and Micki its time for all of us to say "thank you". Our sport is tough. The demands on dogs and owners are incredible, to have the -stick to it- attitude the three of you have had against all of the negativity, second guessing, and grueling journey has been amazing to watch.
> 
> As a sport there are few things left that have been left undone and you have done some amazing things. The game has become harder and harder and being able to break a 100 points, attain 13 wins, and keep a really special dog together for this whole journey is a testament to your training methods, quality of dog, and commitment to excellence. Being willing to do things different requires strength of charachter, everyone seems to have an opinion but yet you did it and better yet, you did it your way. I am happy to call you my new friends and I am personally going to enjoy watching you right to the end because most likely we as a sport wont have a chance to see it again.... ever. Hug that little dog because she is special.
> 
> ...


Amen...and pass the Ammunition!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Todd Caswell said:


> qual results
> 
> 
> 1. #3 Croix/Jeff Wicklund
> ...


Congrats to all. WAY TO GO WIKLUND/CROIX!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any News on the Open or AM?


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have very limited information on the Open.

First Marc Fritzmeier
Second Ray Voigt
Third Sailor Mackey (Rorem)
Fourth Steve Yozamp

That's all I heard.

Joanne


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sailor - congratulations on the 3rd with him - he is such a neat boy!! Have a great fall and winter - your chessie friends from MN --- L


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

L - You know the AM results?


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry - waiting to hear also. we both got home early from the trial (oops). L


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Results? Not on EE either?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Results? Not on EE either?


No Am Results anywhere that I know of........... what is it a big secret?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Am Results
1) Jet, Handler Judy Powers
2) Ben, Handler Rick Van Bergen
3) Ethel, Handler Charlie Hays
4) Birdie, Handler Yvonne Hays
Jam, Aero Handler, Dave Furin

I think there was another Jam but can't remember who. SORRY


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I will try for memory for the AM

Judy Powers 1st
Rick VanBergen 2nd
Charlie Hays 3rd
Yvonne Hays 4th 

Don't remember names as I was still putting things away and didn't see the award process!
Guess Wade beat me to the punch, glad he remembered names!!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great Job Judy!!!!....Heard that gives Jet his AFC!!!!....You Are Having One Heck Of A Year.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Results are posted on EE. Thanks to all those that helped, what would we do with our time and dogs if we didn't have these dog games? We also had a great amount of sunshine!!!


----------

